# What's REAL And What's Fake.....Take Your Time And Think About It !!!     AI Is Here To Stay !!



## nononono (May 5, 2020)

*Ignore what you think is Real and think about what is fake.....*
*This was 6 months ago.....

Use Logic and Reason in the future....Not Emotion and Hype....








This technology is advancing so fast that a holograph projection 
will in time seem real.....*


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2020)

*Two months ago 03-07-2020..........

Now ...........is this " Fake ".....!*


----------

